# Boogie



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Boogie is FR1 with the ring 3 program complete, Ring 3 max on all Jumps, super fast, with explosive entries
.
We just bred her to Vulcain.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ff-dqXQCmNU


http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/181452/Boogie du Jardin de Bambous/



Vulcain

http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/92724/Vulcain du Royaume d'Héraclès/


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

SAY, Isn't her father Rodin's brother ? That pedigree looks vaguely familiar.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Good Luck with the breeding! I always enjoy watching your videos.


Julie


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Richard Rutt said:


> Boogie is FR1 with the ring 3 program complete, Ring 3 max on all Jumps, super fast, with explosive entries
> .
> We just bred her to Vulcain.
> 
> ...


 
What does it mean that the dog is a FR1 with the Ring 3 program complete?


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Richard are you going to France soon?

If I could remind you about Ulko Guerrieres Crepuscule that we talked about via email a little bit back. You told me, you'd look it up and find out.


----------



## Francis Metcalf (Oct 10, 2009)

Cool I have an Olympe daughter!

F


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

James Downey said:


> What does it mean that the dog is a FR1 with the Ring 3 program complete?



It means that the dog has titled up to FR1 but is trained up to the FR3 level but hasn't trialed at FR2 yet. (and obviously FR3 either) My dog is a FR1 trained to a Level 2 and we have been starting to put the level 3 component to her training as well. It's very common to train a French Ringsport dog to a level 3 and have the whole program solid before even doing a Brevet. It takes quite a bit of time to get a real solid FR3 program. Scores for FR2-3 is all speculation saying the dog is at such and such level. But the handler is just saying the foundation training is there. 

French Ringsport is about the level 3 you should never have to 'train' for a Brevet you train for the level 3.


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> It means that the dog has titled up to FR1 but is trained up to the FR3 level but hasn't trialed at FR2 yet. (and obviously FR3 either) My dog is a FR1 trained to a Level 2 and we have been starting to put the level 3 component to her training as well. It's very common to train a French Ringsport dog to a level 3 and have the whole program solid before even doing a Brevet. It takes quite a bit of time to get a real solid FR3 program. Scores for FR2-3 is all speculation saying the dog is at such and such level. But the handler is just saying the foundation training is there.
> 
> French Ringsport is about the level 3 you should never have to 'train' for a Brevet you train for the level 3.


Well said Geoff, you have my respect. Now we just need to get others thinking (and training) that way.
I hope to see you a trial this year, but since your bitch will be off for a few months with the pups, I'm sure it will be difficult for this year, but hopefully sometime soon.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Richard Rutt said:


> Well said Geoff, you have my respect. Now we just need to get others thinking (and training) that way.
> I hope to see you a trial this year, but since your bitch will be off for a few months with the pups, I'm sure it will be difficult for this year, but hopefully sometime soon.


Hope to meet you as well. The pups will be going to their homes after March 20th am hoping to have her trial shape FR2 by August. If all goes well get both her FR2 legs this fall and be ready for level 3 next spring. Once the pups are weaned I'm going to get back at it, at least on a limited basis until the pups are gone. At least the litter has arrived in the down time for us anyways training season. So I shouldn't lose a lot of what we built on last year. I'm keeping a male most likely as well so that will take away some time from my bitch. We will see how the male works out. 

I haven't had access to the palisade and long jump we have foundation on the both jumps but getting access has always been a problem. So I'm going to build my own, she can jump over my head as well as climb trees so I don't suspect a huge problem getting them down solid. As she has matured she thinks a lot more on the field. 

Yeah Ringsport is all about the level 3 it should always be the goal. Even if you are in the running for a level 1 or 2 championship level 3 is the goal. I feel it is for most everyone unless they have started off with a dog that isn't suitable and are learning the sport. That 98 on your brevet doesn't compute to a 392 in level 3 as you know!  Without a lot of hard work! 

Good luck with your Boogie x Vulcain litter I hope that everything goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> Yeah Ringsport is all about the level 3 it should always be the goal. Even if you are in the running for a level 1 or 2 championship level 3 is the goal. I feel it is for most everyone unless they have started off with a dog that isn't suitable and are learning the sport. That 98 on your brevet doesn't compute to a 392 in level 3 as you know!  Without a lot of hard work!
> 
> Good luck with your Boogie x Vulcain litter I hope that everything goes smoothly for you.


I'd like if it were legal for a dog to challenge for a higher level and skip some trials.

As you know, I live 13 hours from the closest FR club, so I'm not interested in making several trips a year to put titles on my dog. 

It would be cool if I could show up and try a higher level.... I mean if the dog can do the exercises, it would be convenient. 

I like the concept of the PH1 test. Train the dog, trial the dog once, and presto.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Well Ted, there you have it. The test is going through the levels and the control it takes to do so. Testing just that once is one of the huge differences between the two sports.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> I'd like if it were legal for a dog to challenge for a higher level and skip some trials.
> 
> As you know, I live 13 hours from the closest FR club, so I'm not interested in making several trips a year to put titles on my dog.
> 
> ...


You don't have 13 hours to go to have a Ring club. You've got one in your backyard! Get on that pony and ride it boy! 

re: PH1 where is the fun in that trialing once? So you can sell it? Or go around dick swinging that my dog has a PH1?  Presto blah! Still hell of a lot of work to get a PH1 and you have to go to Holland and become a Dutch citizen first. 

Ringsport is about the training it's not about the trailing. Trailing is about confirming what you've done in training nothing less nothing more. 

On all accounts you can do a Level 3 in 4 trials if you have a full Ring 3 program in a dog. 

Brevet to Level 1 one trial under 1 judge, 2nd Trial 2nd leg of Level 1 and first leg of Level 2, under a different judge. 3rd trial 2nd leg of Level 2 and 1st leg of Level 3. 4th Trial 2nd Leg Level 3. Then a dog's lifetime trying to get that perfect Ring 3 score. It's in doing the sport that creates the passion for it.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> You don't have 13 hours to go to have a Ring club. You've got one in your backyard! Get on that pony and ride it boy!
> 
> re: PH1 where is the fun in that trialing once? So you can sell it? Or go around dick swinging that my dog has a PH1?  Presto blah! Still hell of a lot of work to get a PH1 and you have to go to Holland and become a Dutch citizen first.
> 
> ...



I train my dogs daily, with no expectation of putting any titles on them. 
I put a BH on BB just so I could take a nice drive to PEI. hahaha

For me, it's about the dog, not the competition. 

Good luck with your breeding Rick, nice dogs.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_
"I train my dogs daily, with no expectation of putting any titles on them._"

I had that attitude also- but this past weekend entered a FR trial, we not only realized we have to Train a LOT more,as we only got a 140 on our first attempt at Level One, but we saw what we really have to train for....OUTS and recall!! As a bonus we also got to see a lot of really nice dogs and handlers- that have similar goals!! It is just going to take us a little longer to qualify to test our Ring three exercises.:mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Boogie is a really fast little bitch. I think Craig might have more video of her making the decoys look stupid somewhere. She was covering the 10 yards in less than a second and the poor new decoys never had a chance. LOL


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice. Good luck with the litter. Boogie's speed + Vulcain's Boscaille hardness..You could be onto something!


----------

